# DS #4397: LEGO Rock Band (USA)



## tempBOT (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5633^^


----------



## Social0 (Nov 6, 2009)

oh no...


----------



## mcboom (Nov 6, 2009)

Cool been waiting for this game, I wonder if it has any AP?


----------



## shito (Nov 6, 2009)

at least we can play this on dsi  *searching*
edit:rockstar99, the rom number on the title is wrong


----------



## Domination (Nov 6, 2009)

Good job rockstar, you didn't fuck up the release list this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm looking forward to this after hearing its pretty good and plays like Rock Band Unplugged, which I heard was quite good too.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks dommy


----------



## mcboom (Nov 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Good job rockstar, you didn't fuck up the release list this time


No offense but the archive size only states a number but its obvious that its 256 mb other than that rockstar did a great job


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm, may try this. I hope the tracks are good. :|


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hmm, may try this. I hope the tracks are good. :|



If you're wondering

It's got Ghostbusters and Kung Fu Fighting, so it can't be that bad. IGN gave it the best score out of all the Lego Rock Band versions with an 8.4/10


----------



## shito (Nov 6, 2009)

yay for kung fu fighting, i remember playing it on dance dance revolution


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 6, 2009)

hey i posted that you know


----------



## grindbart (Nov 6, 2009)

do we need a guitar grip or something for??


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 6, 2009)

still no luck in getting this lol


----------



## cosmiccow (Nov 6, 2009)

No peripheral needed - It's played with buttons alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yay it's finally out! This is supposed to be a lot better than the versions for the other consoles.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> If you're wondering
> 
> It's got Ghostbusters and Kung Fu Fighting, so it can't be that bad. IGN gave it the best score out of all the Lego Rock Band versions with an 8.4/10








 Sounds like fun.

Now, does this also require a peripheral to play like the Guitar Hero DS games?

EDIT: Looks like someone answered my question right as I was pushing the reply button.


----------



## dice (Nov 6, 2009)

If anyone asks I've cleaned up the thread a little


----------



## supersonic124 (Nov 6, 2009)

does it have anti piracy on it?


----------



## supersonic5000 (Nov 6, 2009)

Yay it's finally out!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 6, 2009)

Not good. SHRUG.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 6, 2009)

i got 3% of it and ill have the game in 10 mins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cant wait
*goes and plays C.O.P to pass time*


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 6, 2009)

wikipedia says it plays like rock band unplugged on psp so...

one hour and 6 minutes to go..


----------



## kcwweb (Nov 6, 2009)

finally it's out. i've been waiting for this.


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't believe that this game is 256mb... It's kinda large...


----------



## heartgold (Nov 6, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> I can't believe that this game is 256mb... It's kinda large...



Is 256mb, mbits or mbytes? Sorry


----------



## Fabis94 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have tried out a few songs. It's awesome.
I really hope there's more Rock Band for DS because No additional controllers for DS OWNS.
Lego Rock Band DS > Any GH Games on the DS


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> I can't believe that this game is 256mb... It's kinda large...



THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID LOLOLOL.

Anyway, on non-Edge of Forum stuff, I'm surprised as well. First COP is 32mb and this is 256mb... What has the world come to?

Meh, I'll get around to it eventually. Reviews were pretty good for it and the track listing, although not great, seems lighthearted.


----------



## ctkxtreme (Nov 6, 2009)

I didn't think the game would be that large, probably at least 128MB (since most games can fit about 20-25 songs in that space). Are the songs uncompressed?


----------



## injected11 (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome! I've been waiting for this ever since it was announced. Good way to start off a Friday...

(waits for people to start asking when we can insert custom tracks)


----------



## ViRGE (Nov 6, 2009)

ctkxtreme said:
			
		

> I didn't think the game would be that large, probably at least 128MB (since most games can fit about 20-25 songs in that space). Are the songs uncompressed?


If the songs were uncompressed, you'd only have less than 10 of them. CD audio is nearly 9MB/minute.


----------



## Fabis94 (Nov 6, 2009)

Only thing that kind of sucks is no DLC.
They could've made it at least a DSi-only feature so you could get extra songs from the DSiShop (the songs would be saved on your SD). That would've been pretty neat.


----------



## +jump;+duck (Nov 6, 2009)

where's the rival of this one anyway? still hoping to get that one also... then compare it thoroughly


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

I think you mean Band Hero.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh thank Christ. The US groups aren't dead after all. There's hope for Phantasy Star Zero and Harvest Moon Sunshine Islands again. It's a good job I cleared my 1gb memory card a few days ago. 256MB for this, probably about 128MB for Band Hero, if not larger. The Guitar Hero games are 128MB, and Band Hero has the vocal and drum info to store as well so it's probably 256MB as well. Phantasy Star Zero has to be pretty big, surely? What was the JPN version? 128MB? Harvest Moon might be a little smaller, I guess. Probably 64MB. But I certainly need that spare card. That makes 11GB of storage now. my 8GB main, my 2GB reserve and now my 1GB emergency card.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 6, 2009)

damn.. how the hell am i supposed to fit everything on my 1gb r4 ;_;


----------



## Clookster (Nov 6, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> damn.. how the hell am i supposed to fit everything on my 1gb r4 ;_;



Go working for half an hour instead of chatting at GBAtemp and you can buy yourself a 8 GB SD Micro.

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-microSDHC-CL...8738&sr=8-1

It's that easy!


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 6, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the thing is that i already got money, just that my parents forbid me to buy anything online(+ no card)>_> lol


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 6, 2009)

played it for a while now and yeah its great way better than the wi version


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn, my download still needs 2 more hours to complete. I guess I'll go play some Megaman SF3 while waiting...


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 6, 2009)

aww raika i know how that feels i fealt like that when kingdomhearts came out and my wii games take 2 days to finish


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

The bad thing is that my download speed isn't constant, sometimes it downloads really fast, but sometimes it takes up to 4 hours... I wonder what will happen when PS0 comes out, since GBAtemp will also be slowed down...


----------



## geminisama (Nov 6, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> damn.. how the hell am i supposed to fit everything on my 1gb r4 ;_;



How do you get by with only 1GB?! I've got 10, and find it lacking. O:
Anyways, thanks to the dumpers, even though I won't be picking this one up.


----------



## +jump;+duck (Nov 6, 2009)

mine is slow too. maybe there's a hell of data trafic in the **** ** **********.***


----------



## Clookster (Nov 6, 2009)

- It has ~5 languages included (German for sure)
- No problem with M3 Sakura, maybe no AP at all


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 6, 2009)

i used to have a 2gb card for my scdsonei, but it dissapeared(because the spring in the card always liked to spit out my card, so i have no idea where it flew to)

my speed's always around 40-50 KB/sec :I man this game is big. kind of sad that just now i wasted 2 hours for a corrupted one. ;_;

anyone know the starting tracks they give you? assuming its like the psp one.


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn, when PS0 and TMNT comes out I'll be so busy with my DS... *Pirate syndrome activated*
NOOOOOOO


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 6, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Damn, when PS0 and TMNT comes out I'll be so busy with my DS... *Pirate syndrome activated*
> NOOOOOOO


I feel your pain bro ;_;


----------



## +jump;+duck (Nov 6, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i used to have a 2gb card for my scdsonei, but it dissapeared(because the spring in the card always liked to spit out my card, so i have no idea where it flew to)
> 
> my speed's always around 40-50 KB/sec :I man this game is big. kind of sad that just now i wasted 2 hours for a corrupted one. ;_;
> 
> anyone know the starting tracks they give you? assuming its like the psp one.



stating that I hope mine is not corrupted


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I still have many games incomplete, like Mario & Luigi, Dragon Quest etc, even older games like Super Mario 64... So far the only recent release I have completed is KH...
;_;


----------



## shito (Nov 6, 2009)

i got it in 44 minutes, but my connection fails some times


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 6, 2009)

Its a much better port than the Wii version and yeah it plays more like the PSP Unplugged game which is welcoming.


----------



## +jump;+duck (Nov 6, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here... right now i can't play because of schoolwork


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> Its a much better port than the Wii version and yeah it plays more like the PSP Unplugged game which is welcoming.


Really? Damn, I enjoyed Rockband Unplugged, it was so fun!
I hope my download finishes soon, and the song list looks pretty good. Can't wait!


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh well, I guess I'll be able to get around to it seeing as my Exam block is near so after that it's the holidays for me


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 6, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit ph0 is almost here and i gotta finish alot of games:
c.o.p 
lego rock band
mario and luigi bis
exploreres of sky

also resident evil darkside chronicles and nsmbwii are almost here and im still not done with
castlevania judgemnet
sonic and the black knight

w00t i got homework to finish


----------



## +jump;+duck (Nov 6, 2009)

All American Rejects, “Swing, Swing”
The Automatic, “Monster”
Blur, “Song 2”
Carl Douglas, “Kung Fu Fighting”
Counting Crows, “Accidentally in Love”
David Bowie, “Let’s Dance”
Europe, “The Final Countdown”
Good Charlotte, “Girls & Boys”
Iggy Pop, “The Passenger”
Jackson 5, “I Want You Back”
Kaiser Chiefs, “Ruby”
Katrina & the Waves, “Walking on Sunshine”
KT Tunstall, “Suddenly I See”
P!NK, “So What”
The Primitives, “Crash”
Queen, “We Are The Champions”
Queen, “We Will Rock You”
Rascal Flatts, “Life is a Highway”
Ray Parker Jr., “Ghostbusters”
Spin Doctors, “Two Princes”
Sum 41, “In Too Deep”
Supergrass, “Grace”
Tom Petty, “Free Fallin’”
Vampire Weekend, “A-Punk”
We the Kings, “Check Yes Juliet”


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

+jump;+duck said:
			
		

> Carl Douglas, “Kung Fu Fighting”
> Counting Crows, “Accidentally in Love”
> Europe, “The Final Countdown”
> Queen, “We Are The Champions”
> ...


I'll be playing these few quite often once I get the game.


----------



## +jump;+duck (Nov 6, 2009)

no BOYS LIKE GIRLS


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 6, 2009)

22 Minutes for me!!! = D


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, here's my initial impressions:

- Sound quality is a little low. For a 256MB file the sound quality seems slightly lower than that of the GHOT series which is half the size. It's too quiet and a little grainy.
- Gameplay wise it's pretty simple. I personally prefer having the guitar grip, but this might kill an hour or two every now and then. I'm of the ilk that feels playing a guitar without the guitar is kinda pointless. It's like playing DDR without the dance mat. What's the point? But it's mildly amusing, at least until Band Hero makes its appearance. The EU release is today so it should show up in some manner in a few hours. 
- The song list isn't overly offensive but it's hardly the best in a DS music game. Although I can understand the 'safe' choices presented here since the Lego style makes this a little more accessible to the younger gamers, I can see why there's not all that many songs aimed at the older gamer. No screamy death metal, etc.
- graphics aren't bad. a bit blocky, perhaps.
- track swapping is easy enough to get the hang of, although as a Guitar Hero fan I've yet to understand why you have to switch tracks.

I'll play through it a little more, give it more of a chance to impress me. But for now I'm thinking that Band Hero will in all probability blow it out of the water in my opinion. Unless you're a DSi owner in which case this is the better choice.


----------



## Kirby102 (Nov 6, 2009)

It seems this game is more lenient in the failing of the songs, you start losing pts if you fail your pts bar... and if you hit 10 notes successfully, then you are 'saved' from the pts losing.

Also, instead of the 'phrase' system on RBU, it uses a somewhat similar system... but it decreases by 1 note each time you miss it, rather than the whole 'phrase'.

Other than that, no AP, and its quite fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Decent tracklist as it's quite... modern... ish.


----------



## +jump;+duck (Nov 6, 2009)

# The All-American Rejects - "Believe"
# Avril Lavigne - "Girlfriend"
# Black Eyed Peas - "Let's Get It Started"
# Blink-182 - "First Date"
# Boys Like Girls - "The Great Escape"
# Duran Duran - "Hungry Like The Wolf"
# Eagles of Death Metal - "Wannabe In L.A."
# Evanescence - "Call Me When You're Sober"
# Fall Out Boy - "Thnks Fr Th Mmrs"
# Foo Fighters - "Monkey Wrench"
# Kaiser Chiefs - "I Predict A Riot"
# The Killers - "Spaceman"
# Kings of Leon - "Manhattan"
# KT Tunstall - "Suddenly I See"
# Lacuna Coil - "Our Truth"
# No Doubt - "Excuse Me Mr."
# Pink - "So What"
# The Presidents of the United States of America - "Lump"
# The Pretenders - "Boots of Chinese Plastic"
# Queen - "Crazy Little Thing Called Love"
# Queens of the Stone Age - "No One Knows"
# The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - "You Better Pray"
# The Rolling Stones - "Under My Thumb (live)"
# Spin Doctors - "Two Princes"
# Sublime - "All You Need"
# Sum 41 - "In Too Deep"
# Ugly Kid Joe - "Everything About You"
# Vampire Weekend - "A-Punk"
# The Vines - "Get Free"
# Weezer - "Troublemaker"



band hero got these


----------



## cosmiccow (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, this is lots of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When I was looking into it a few days ago, I thought the tracklist was mediocre at best. But when actually playing it yourself, it doesn't matter anymore - even the supposedly "bad" songs are fun to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The mechanic for switching between instruments in the middle of a song is pretty well done too. If you wait for a purple note and hit that before switching the instrument it's very easy. Although when you want to "keep all band members happy" all the time, it can get a little bit stressful. But you don't have to do that: You can just as well keep playing drums through the whole song and it still earns you stars for unlocking everything. 

I don't know how long it will last, because I already had to play some songs twice. But it's definitely a great game.


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm the setlist for this doesn't seem to be that much appealing to me, I guess it's ok if I don't get around to playing it for a while.


----------



## Clookster (Nov 6, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> - It has ~5 languages included (German for sure)
> - No problem with M3 Sakura, maybe no AP at all



*Edit: I was wrong.*

It won't let you select a band name in Skaura. Obviously an AP.


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

+jump;+duck said:
			
		

> # The All-American Rejects - "Believe"
> # Avril Lavigne - "Girlfriend"
> # Black Eyed Peas - "Let's Get It Started"
> # Blink-182 - "First Date"
> ...


Hmm... these songs don't really appeal to me, so I think I'll stick with LEGO Rock Band...


----------



## BastarB (Nov 6, 2009)

Well in my opinion it would be nice to choose if you want to play with buttons or with a hardware addition similiar to the one in Guitar Hero for DS!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 6, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Well, here's my initial impressions:
> 
> - Sound quality is a little low. For a 256MB file the sound quality seems slightly lower than that of the GHOT series which is half the size. It's too quiet and a little grainy.
> - Gameplay wise it's pretty simple. I personally prefer having the guitar grip, but this might kill an hour or two every now and then. I'm of the ilk that feels playing a guitar without the guitar is kinda pointless. It's like playing DDR without the dance mat. What's the point? But it's mildly amusing, at least until Band Hero makes its appearance. The EU release is today so it should show up in some manner in a few hours.
> ...




ya. this is the only types of safe choices that would get Guitar Hero games in MY house.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Nov 6, 2009)

IT WOULD OF BEEN AWESOME IF IT HAD WIFI!! LIKE GUITAR HERO 5! IF ONLY.... (sorry for caps)


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahh, my download "completed" when it hasn't even completed! Damn, I'm gonna have to REDOWNLOAD the whole thing!!!


----------



## Domination (Nov 6, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Ahh, my download "completed" when it hasn't even completed! Damn, I'm gonna have to REDOWNLOAD the whole thing!!!



Don't use torrents, those suck. Its already spread around the web.


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't use torrents lol. I download from the romsite that you use as well.


----------



## Austinz (Nov 6, 2009)

So what do you do for the singing bits, I take it ya dont sing into the mic


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Nov 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My torrent's working just fine! I only have 11 minutes to go.


----------



## +jump;+duck (Nov 6, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suportahan ang torrent! awoo awoo awoo


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Austinz said:
			
		

> So what do you do for the singing bits, I take it ya dont sing into the mic


If the gameplay is similar to Rockband Unplugged for the singing bits you just play as normal...


----------



## Fabis94 (Nov 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't have your hands growing out of your ass, torrents can be a lot easier and faster.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Nov 6, 2009)

+jump;+duck said:
			
		

> ragingchaosgod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XDXDXD Mas naiinis nga ako sa direct download kasi napuputol siya e. 

Getting back on topic. I've got less than 7 minutes left. I'm hoping this'll be a worthwhile distraction.


----------



## shito (Nov 6, 2009)

but you have to pray to not have a f***ig virus on it, for some reason this game remind me of pop'n music for ps2 lol


----------



## Domination (Nov 6, 2009)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The stress is on _can_ because a lot of the rom hosting sites on the net can download at faster speeds than torrents. I just finished mine in 16 minutes, its average 10mb per second minute (edit: typo) , and the site is trustworthy.

But then I should have added "IMO" instead, because there are always people who don't agree.

Gonna play it now!

Edit2: ANd I'm not gonna continue this debate, I conceded defeat or w/e, torrents the best. Shouldn't even have said that.


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10mb/s? You lucky little shit, mine's 10-20kb/s...


----------



## Fabis94 (Nov 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right when i download from a browser my speed is about 200kb.
If i dl on torrentz on a good site i get much more.

Wait 10mbit/s and you downloaded a 200mb file in 16 minutes? Something's not right -.-


----------



## +jump;+duck (Nov 6, 2009)

WORKING ON NO$GBA!


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that's what I thought too.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm still trippin' over the fact that I'm hearing Tommy Petty. Can't believe they splurged for the original performances. Impressive.


----------



## janouis (Nov 6, 2009)

i lyk this game... very addictive like rock band unplugged! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  anyway is there only 25 tracks on it or u can unlock some songs in tour mode?


----------



## Rayder (Nov 6, 2009)

I just looked through and listened to samples of all the tracks and played a couple quick games, it's got a pretty good spread of tunes.  There's some songs I've never heard before, there's many I have heard before.  There's many songs I like and many I don't and some that are just tolerable. It's pretty unreasonable to assume they would ever make a music game where EVERYONE would like EVERY song in the line-up, so I'd say the song line-up is decent enough.

One thing though, other than the characters being LEGO characters, there seems to be a lot less comedy to their animations.  LEGO games always had that "comedy slant" to them related to the fact that they are, in fact, LEGOs, in this it just seems like they are simply caricatures of band members and the comedy slant is kind of missing.  But then again, when I'm playing the game, I wasn't watching the top screen, I was watching where to hit the notes on the bottom screen, so maybe I just missed the comedy that was going on as I was playing.   

The gameplay mechanics seems laid out well enough to minimize confusion, but that switching to other instruments thing still throws me and I miss a bunch of notes in between as I'm selecting the next instrument.  But it's very playable if you can get the hang of it.  

I'll add it to my lineup of rhythm games on my flashcart. It seems a worthy addition, it's not like I don't have enough spare room on my 16GB flashcard.  I'll get around to playing it more thoroughly eventually.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Nov 6, 2009)

ive got an error shows up reset your system,anybody know why?same at dragonball goku densetsu.
ive use r4i upgrade sdhc


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't get why people are using torrents that are taking ages to download. I got mine from my romsite of choice, downloaded direct to my memory card, ready to play in about 5 minutes. 

Finding this game a little easy to be honest. If you keep your 'band groove' going, you can get all five stars by about halfway through most of the songs. When I played through 'Final Countdown' I got the first 3 stars before the vocals started. It's pretty enjoyable and a nice alternative to Guitar Hero, but I still think that Band Hero will be the superior title. I guess we'll see when someone finally dumps either version of BH. The EU version is out today so it should be available soon. The US teams seem to be making a comeback so we might see the US version at some point.


----------



## chad13dale (Nov 6, 2009)

This game is like a faithful port of the mechanics of rockband unplugged. seeing that, it is the case, not all would like how it plays. the constant shifting from one band member to the other can prove to be quite annoying for those who are a faithful fan of GHT but over all, for something that had the same mechanics in another console... it doesnt feel as watered down as i expected it to be. the lack of music in the selection screens are kind of making me worry though. am i the only one experiencing this or is it really that way?


----------



## terminator99 (Nov 6, 2009)

I just tried it on medium settings, its not quite the same as holding a guitar in ya hand, like on the PS3.

I got bored after 10 mins. took it off me card.


----------



## redsmas (Nov 6, 2009)

I predicted this game coming,  I saw a preview at the London MCM Expo, All I said was I knew it.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Nov 6, 2009)

ive erased my sd card and now i get the error savefile not found please reset system


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Nov 6, 2009)

I seem to be getting the ol' DSTT stand by error 55, sav file not found, myself.


----------



## Kyoton (Nov 6, 2009)

Legos


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 6, 2009)

lol the auditions video is funny xD....


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 6, 2009)

The auditions vid did indeed make me laugh. The octopus thing was hilarious. And when the guy's arm comes off.

To be fair to this it looks to have a fair bit of content. Plenty of gigs and various setlists. It would've been nice to have more songs since at the moment I'd just be playing the same songs again but on a pirate ship instead of a construction site. But it's a pretty fun game to kill the odd ten minutes with. It's far more suitable for burst play than a big marathon. Songs are ok, I have a few which I enjoy. 

Overall so far I'd give this game an 8/10. The level of content on offer is solid with the band customisation, various gigs, etc. But the fairly low song count keeps it from being a true classic and some of the songs really do suck balls. They're all safe enough choices and I respect that, but some of them are just too kiddy friendly, you know? There's also a minor flaw in the switching band members thing. If you're switching from one end to the other (IE: bass guitar to lead guitar) you should be ablt to go directly by pressing the shoulder triggers instead of first going through the other band members. It's only a minor issue but I have missed notes through it, and on one occasion it screwed up my band groove, almost costing me a star. 

There's also the fact that Band Hero offers a more 'technical' experience with the use of the mic, etc. I personally think Band Hero will be the superior of the two, but this shouldn't be ignored as it is above all else a decent game and quite a good laugh. Plus it got my 34 year old brother to finally try playing a DS game because he likes the Ghostbusters theme song. And Lego. He's played all the Lego games to death. So it's certainly got something for all ages.


----------



## adundy (Nov 6, 2009)

Just played it. This is a great game, alot better than I thought it would be. Since this game only uses 4 notes I wonder if it would be possible to make a hack to play this with the guitar grip. And this game does have alot of funny lego parts to it like when I played at the pirate club a random monkey started jumping around my band mates.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 6, 2009)

just out of curiosity, what's everyone's band set up as? Mine's set up to look as close to me and my friends as possible. Me singing, my friend Kai on the drums (complete with his stupid hair cut), his sister Amelia on lead guitar and just for a laugh, Token from South Park on bass. 'cause apprantly he can play bass.

EDIT: minor flaw in this game. Since all your characters are custom, they don't swap out a male lead singer for a female lead singer where appropriate. Noteworthy as GHOT does have this feature. So the lead singer I put the time in to so it would look like me is apparantly very questionable as it has both a male and female voice. It's quite disturbing to see something that looks like me lip synching to 'Walking on Sunshine' by Katrina and the Waves...


----------



## Kirby102 (Nov 6, 2009)

One thing this has that outstages the PSP version of RB is the inclusion of multiplayer, which is... as per what the console versions have been doing: band play. It's preety much like single player, but each person plays their own track. But not even in MP can you just exit your current song and what not, you have to finish the song you're playing first... then yeah.

Also through my experimenting with the game, *you can't fail at all.* The only bad thing is that you just lose points... and it just keeps going.


----------



## geminisama (Nov 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If a normal website downloads faster than a torrent, you need to find private torrent trackers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had torrents with 1-2 seeders dl at around 1.7mbps on private trackers. But what's up with everyone spamming the board with how long their downloads are taking?


----------



## basher11 (Nov 6, 2009)

the file size scared me to death. XD i hope this is good, otherwise the DL time would have been useless


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 6, 2009)

Man, my eyes are really hurting now from playing this game all day. I think because the screens are so small and you have to concentrate your vision in a very specific area of the screen, my sight is actually blurry now...and I have 20/20 vision.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 6, 2009)

This may be more addictive than I'd first thought. Judging by the fact that it has single handedly killed off my DS Lite's battery. I'm waiting around for the new COP fix and I keep dipping in and out of this to kill the time. And now my battery's dead...


----------



## miketh2005 (Nov 7, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



must be nice to make 25$/hour O.o


----------



## DarkMega NT Warr (Nov 7, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> DarthTheufel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you mean $30/hour.


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ohhh my.......the song from the Jackson's 5 on expert playing the bass, it is sooooooo nice, most of the song are garbage, but this one makes the entire game classifies to stay on my microSD...!!


----------



## wallac (Nov 7, 2009)

I have no idea how to download can someone help me?


----------



## wallac (Nov 7, 2009)

how do you download a game?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 7, 2009)

wallac said:


> *snips*/quote]
> GBAtemp does NOT host ROMs.
> Try using google!


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't believe this is the first Rockband game for the DS. Took a while didn't it?

Hoping to look forward to some better versions of normal Rockband on the DS.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 7, 2009)

i must say, the only bad thing is that its family friendly and thats its too easy?  expert feels like easy on djmax


----------



## Icey (Nov 7, 2009)

If this game isn't as good as it's being hyped up to be I will very pissed off that I cleared space for it. 
Man I need an 8GB Micro SDHC.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> +jump;+duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Dont Speak Tagalog Here
You Can Be Banned !!!


----------



## Ian10234 (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone else here notice the low volume quality? It's hard to hear from the DSi speakers. Other than that It's pretty good but for some reason after a few minutes of play It freezes...then makes that horrible sound...


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 7, 2009)

im using headphones, and i think its alright?  



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dont Speak Tagalog Here
> You Can Be Banned !!!


lolwut


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2009)

someone please help me i get a black screen im using NDSTT with 1.17a07 Firmware is there a fix for NDSTT?


----------



## KevInChester (Nov 7, 2009)

Best advice for this game, use headphones, most of the songs are actually good quality.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2009)

can someone please answer my question im dying to play this game


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2009)

My impressions (I tried posting earlier but the server farted and it didn't take):

- Not a "hardcore" sound track by any means, but it's a very nice one. We Will Rock You and We Are the Champions for Queen songs, Let's Dance by Bowie, Kung Fu Fighting by that black dude, and some other stuff. Very cool.
- It's not a Rock Band game at all, seeing as it's all rhythm. But it's a fun rhythm game and definitely worth it.
- I'm starting to see why this could be 256mb. There's lots of animated video while you play the music, tons lots of unlockables and stuff.
- Graphics and sound quality are really good. Graphics are nicely rounded and look like Legos, the music quality is great for the DS (especially when the music emphasizes on whatever instrument you're "playing").
- Only 25 songs, but there's lots of difficulties and stuff.

Worth a play, and seems to be a fun "pick up and play" title for your fix of rhythm.


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your my new best friend lololololol


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 7, 2009)

im done tour mode on hard


----------



## injected11 (Nov 7, 2009)

Really fun, but pretty easy. I went from playing Medium to gold-starring Expert in a few hours.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2009)

i guess not one person on this thread is gonna listen to me? let me spell it out for u ***HOW DO I GET LEGO ROCK BAND TO WORK ON MY TTDS*** is someone working on a fix or am i doing something wrong JUST LET ME KNOW PLEASE


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Nov 8, 2009)

^ Dude. It's prolly coz no one's had that problem before. Just sit tight and wait for someone to give you an answer. Bitching about it isn't gonna get you anywhere.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 8, 2009)

xmastermiix said:
			
		

> i guess not one person on this thread is gonna listen to me? let me spell it out for u ***HOW DO I GET LEGO ROCK BAND TO WORK ON MY TTDS*** is someone working on a fix or am i doing something wrong JUST LET ME KNOW PLEASE


i know.

GET A FUCKING FLASHCART. GET ANOTHER LOADER.

>_>


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2009)

what are you talking about iPikachu....


----------



## Ian10234 (Nov 8, 2009)

Has anyone had problems play Final Countdown? It freezes about halfway during the Song but that's the only song it happens to.


----------



## daredevkev (Nov 8, 2009)

the songs are great and all, but they get a little boring after a while, is/will there a way to "modify" the rom, to add our own tracks to it?


----------



## chad13dale (Nov 8, 2009)

ian, there's the possibility that it isnt a firmware issue. maybe the rom file got corrupted a bit when you transferred it to your sd card. try deleting the rom and putting it back in. if you havent tried that then it's probably the best solution. if it's still messed up, try redownloading the rom prefferably on a different site


----------



## DJ Hobo (Nov 8, 2009)

chad13dale said:
			
		

> ian, there's the possibility that it isnt a firmware issue. maybe the rom file got corrupted a bit when you transferred it to your sd card. try deleting the rom and putting it back in. if you havent tried that then it's probably the best solution. if it's still messed up, try redownloading the rom prefferably on a different site


It's funny you should mention this.. I use a Supercard DS One cart, but with the TTDS menu and YS Menu. The game wouldn't run the first time I transferred it, so I had to copy it again. So yeah.. I recommend trying what chad suggested.


----------



## adundy (Nov 8, 2009)

I just found out that if your sick of babysitting your bandmates in this game make only 3 of them happy then play the whole song on the instrument of your choice and you will still get very high scores.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 8, 2009)

whining about your stupid flashcart problem isnt going to get you a polite answer.


all songs so far had no problems.


----------



## chad13dale (Nov 8, 2009)

adundy said:
			
		

> I just found out that if your sick of babysitting your bandmates in this game make only 3 of them happy then play the whole song on the instrument of your choice and you will still get very high scores.


That's quite true. I usually do that coz i have a certain affinity to listening the bass part. so i just make the guitar and drums happy and go bass all the way.


----------



## Kerian (Nov 8, 2009)

Good game, clean graphics, awesome music, fun to play.

I can only recommend it.


----------



## Ian10234 (Nov 8, 2009)

sadly it didn't work...but at least I can play the rest of the songs.


----------



## airpirate545 (Nov 9, 2009)

My only complaint with this game is that its so quiet. You would think a music game would be louder, like EBA.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Nov 9, 2009)

Fun game, but the switching between instruments mechanic is annoying.


----------



## kingsanto (Nov 9, 2009)

I never had tried a Guitar Hero type game before.  I can understand the appeal now, and boy do I suck at it.


----------



## FSSimon (Nov 9, 2009)

Love this game. I like the tweaks to gameplay over Rock Band: Unplugded for the PSP. Miss the lack of DLC tough.


----------



## gurrry (Nov 10, 2009)

I just get a white screen as soon as I load the game.

I have an M3 Simply and I am running the M3 Simply firmware.  Do I need to go ahead and try YSmenu?  I tried downloading the rom from multiple sites and they are all the same.

This game DOES have an AP.


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2009)

I just LOVE how the game just throws you into a solo without any warning, then expects you to catch up.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 11, 2009)

Seems like a Fun game...good thing you don't need that Little Thing for Guitar Hero on DS (peripheral or w/e)


----------



## inferleon (Nov 11, 2009)

If we could do custom songs on this it will be really amazing and really fun.
So far the only song I like is The Final Countdown (it's the faynaal cawntdawn!!!! (with notes))


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 12, 2009)

In Too Deep - SUM 41 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Having no Problems with the Game so far. It's a good one.


----------



## Ysa (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi I'm new long time reader first time poster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'm having a problem getting this game to work, I have a R4 with v 1.19 on it never had a problem with newer games untill this one. I load it up but get a "make indextab... disk errcode=-2147483632, system halt! " when ever I try to load it. how have tryed 3 different roms and tryed two different card readers with no luck. Any help would be great.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 13, 2009)

Ysa said:
			
		

> Hi I'm new long time reader first time poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One question: What kind of R4 do you have?


----------



## Ysa (Nov 13, 2009)

Have a R4 DS revolution If that helps.


----------



## Ysa (Nov 14, 2009)

I worked out my problem I had to defrag my SD card after that the game worked. Thanks for trying to help I am r4ymond.


----------

